# Asus X53TA-SX096D vs Asus K53SV-SX520D



## anantkhilnani (Nov 2, 2011)

i have been trying to find a perfect laptop for me sice it would be used for 3-4 years..
 1st i thought about dm1 but it was not for me,too slow.finally i buy a lappy out of these two.
 both has pro and cons

 K53SV-SX520D

 no usb 3.0
 price 36k.
 dual core 15 2.4 ghz
 NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
 price 36k

 x53ta

 "AMD Sabine
 A6-3400M Quad
 (1.4G,4M)"
 AMD HD 6650 1G DDR3 VRAM
 USB 3.0
 price 28800

 x53ta does not suppport opengl games Laptop Forums and Notebook Computer Discussion - View *forum.notebookreview.com/7971325-post1627.html
 can be overclocked upto 2.0 ghz turbo upto 2.4 ghz

 review of a8
 AnandTech - The AMD Llano Notebook Review: Competing in the Mobile Market

review of a6-3400
*www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/4616?...ano-in-the-wild-toshibas-satellite-l775ds7206

 confused.help me finalize it.thanks

will cpu bottleneck after 1 year.
need for little bit of everything
photoshop,coding,gaming,programming,video editing,movies,surfing etc


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 3, 2011)

it will depend on what kind of games you want to play!!
name the titles and guys here would help you dude !!


----------



## rider (Nov 3, 2011)

are you sur that K53SV-SX520D do not have any USB 3.0 port?


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 3, 2011)

yes sure.see flipkart.
No suggestion guys


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 3, 2011)

sx520d has usb 3.0 ports (confirmed from asus store)


----------



## rider (Nov 4, 2011)

So, how is K53SV-SX520D overall?
What are the demerits of it?
What shoud be the best price for that model?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2011)

IMO, nvidia gt 540 will help in video editing/conversion.


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 4, 2011)

can gt 540m run bf3 in medium setting


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 5, 2011)

K53SV-SX520D has usb 3.0 port. I have confirmed it. It also has 2gb graphics, n 750 gb hard disk.
But i dnt know about the build quality and audio of this model. Does any one know about the after sales service of asus? Are they having extended warranty or features like accidental damage protection?


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 5, 2011)

@cyanide and dutta, not even asus site mentioned usb3 and even in reviews lack of usb3 was considered as.con....but sx521d has it which is way costly....are you guys sure its sx520d and not sx 521d.....?
any updates on price through? at 36k it would b a great buy..!!


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 5, 2011)

btw anand asus x53ta has 6520g and not 6650g....A6 comes with former and A8 with later....so performance will dip down further but still a good deal !!
though i would prefer asus k53e-sx185d with i3-2320 with gt520mx better cpu+gpu performance at 29.1 k on flipkart !!


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw it in the asus notebook catalogue. I will upload the scan if possible. Asus customer care is worthless. Nothing is known to them.


----------



## cyn!de (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually Asus k53TA has APU's 6620 crossfired with discrete 6650 wich is a bit slower dan 540M but faster dan 520M
Check it here:Review Asus K53TA-SX026V (Fusion) Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 5, 2011)

duttasouradeep said:


> I saw it in the asus notebook catalogue. I will upload the scan if possible. Asus customer care is worthless. Nothing is known to them.



thats great then actually whatever the other buyers said just thought of letting you know....!! by the way where are u getting it for 36k even smc has hiked the price now !! 

@cynide, definitely better than 520m, hope its better than 520mx too


----------



## adnan87 (Nov 5, 2011)

K53ta has 6720g.
6720g = 6520g( integrated with CPU) + 6650m( discrete gpu). crossfire enabled.

Its performance will be on par with gt540m.


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 5, 2011)

flipkart has lowered price of k53


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes swapyworld , SX520d has USB 3.0 , I'm going to purchase that lappy tomorrow morning. Exlcusive store gave me best buy price as 38.5k

Asus after sale service isn't good ??


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 5, 2011)

Cyanide said:


> Yes swapyworld , SX520d has USB 3.0 , I'm going to purchase that lappy tomorrow morning. Exlcusive store gave me best buy price as 38.5k
> 
> Asus after sale service isn't good ??



go for flipkart it will be bit cheaper their, 36900 only


----------



## swapyworld (Nov 7, 2011)

Am worried about that only....wish Asus has better support for laptops than their peripherals...


----------



## WolVish (Nov 17, 2011)

cyn!de said:


> Actually Asus k53TA has APU's 6620 crossfired with discrete 6650 wich is a bit slower dan 540M but faster dan 520M
> Check it here:Review Asus K53TA-SX026V (Fusion) Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



I think there is a general misconception between x53ta and k53ta in this forum and TE forum..


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 17, 2011)

what misconception


----------



## WolVish (Nov 17, 2011)

General confusion between the GPU of the two lappies.. Correct me if I'm wrong..

Edit - K53TA is the X53TA in Asia.. My bad..


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 17, 2011)

WolVish said:


> General confusion between the GPU of the two lappies.. Correct me if I'm wrong..
> 
> Edit - K53TA is the X53TA in Asia.. My bad..



yes you are right.


----------

